# beets



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

ok, I see in the sticky about rat diet that beet tops are not good. But I just wanted to make sure that beets themselves are ok before I let them try one.

Thanks!


----------



## Imagine_That (Mar 17, 2008)

They are high in nitrates but not forbidden. Feed in moderation. :wink:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

and dont complain when your ratty poop changes colour to red...


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Some foods, like the food I give my rats, (Nutriphase Mouse and Rat Food) have dried beet pulp in them, so I would assume it would be fine.


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

BowlTipper said:


> Some foods, like the food I give my rats, (Nutriphase Mouse and Rat Food) have dried beet pulp in them, so I would assume it would be fine.


EEK!
Nutriphase and all the other seed mixes you see out on the market are full of bad stuff for rats. They have TONS of things in them that should be avoided, and aren't nutritious at all!


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmm, well it's either the Nutriphase or dog food. I am on a budget ya know.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

my rat perfers rabbit food, refuses to touch rat food. How much do you think that is shortening his life.... I think he just loves the dried corn and those biscut thingys. And beets, I was wondering if he could eat those too.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Moderation is ok but then again im not a expert..yet lol

Jess x


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine have eaten beetroot before and enjoyed it is this the same thing!?!?!

Jess x


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

RoRo said:


> my rat perfers rabbit food, refuses to touch rat food. How much do you think that is shortening his life.... I think he just loves the dried corn and those biscut thingys. And beets, I was wondering if he could eat those too.



Eeeek! Dried corn is not good for rats at all. It can carry mold that causes cancer, if I'm not mistaken. You guys (also the person who feeds the Nutriphase and is on a budget) should check out the diet sticky at the top of the Health section.


----------

